# Goldfische "evakuieren" ?



## Stefan_375 (19. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben hier einen Gartenteich (Alter unbekannt, haben wir mit dem Grundstück gekauft), den wir demnächst sanieren müssen, weil die Folie löchrig ist und der Wasserspiegel um ca. einen halben Meter gesunken ist. 

Nun leben im Teich Goldfische, so etwa 50-100 Tiere, die meisten ziemlich mickrig (< 10 cm Länge). Die wir, weil meine Frau sie am Leben erhalten will, für den Zeitraum der Sanierung (ich schätze mal so 1-2 Wochen) umsetzen müssen. Es gibt auch noch andere Fische, so kleine schwarze, ca. 5 cm lang.

Frage: können wir die Tiere, weil nichts Besseres da ist, für die Zeit in eine 150 l Regentonne umsetzen (Frostfreiheit natürlich vorausgesetzt), wo sie gefüttert werden und eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe für etwas Sauerstoffzufuhr sorgt? Oder sollten wir sie gleich in den nächsten Bach / See setzen oder der Katze verfüttern?

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo Stefan

ich geh mal davon aus ,dass letztere Varianten a Spässle waren .... 

Hilft Dir DAS weiter ?

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Stefan_375 (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo Karsten,



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh mal davon aus ,dass letztere Varianten a Spässle waren ....


Nein, das war kein Witz.

Weil unser Teich ein "naturnaher" Pflanzenteich werden soll, würde ich auf Fischbesatz am liebsten ganz verzichten. Nur sträubt sich die beste Ehefrau von allen dagegen - allerdings bin ich dabei, sie langsam aber sicher umzustimmen.

Und da es nunmal naturschutzrechtlich verboten ist, nicht einheimische Zierfische einfach irgendwo auszusetzen, bleibt ausser temporärem Umsetzen, Katzenfutter oder Klospülung kaum etwas. 

Aber wiegesagt, meine Frau freundet sich so langsam mit der Idee eines "fischlosen" Teiches an. Nur ist sie nach wie vor verhement dagegen, dass ich der Katze die gekescherten Goldfische in deren Futternapf in der Küche serviere. 

Wobei es darauf doch IMHO gar nicht ankäme. Killer-Kätzchen vertilgt schließlich tagtäglich Haus-, Feld-, Brand- Spitz- u.a. Mäuse, und mitunter sogar Ratten, die sie uns als "Geschenk" reinträgt. Deswegen ist der Küchenboden ohnehin immer blutverschmiert und mit Fell- und Gedärmeresten gepflastert. Ein paar Fischschuppen würden da gar nicht auffallen...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Annett (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo Stefan.

Hast Du es schon mal bei den Fischhändlern der näheren Umgebung versucht? Gegen lau nehmen sie die vielleicht....
Oder andere Teichbesitzer?

Ins Klo ist wirklich nicht "der Weg" den ich für meine Tiere wählen würde!   Hat auch bissle was mit Tierschutz zu tun. Die Fische können ja nichts dafür, dass Du sie nicht haben möchtest.

Wenn sich ne Katze oder __ Reiher mal einen oder zwei holt, ist das für mich auch noch ok, denn die erwischen auf normalem Weg eher die schwächsten/unvorsichtigsten Exemplare. Aber ne gezielte Verfütterung gesunder Tiere?  
Ich weiß nicht..... 
Da hätte ich als Ehefrau auch so meine Probleme mit.


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Ich versteh die Logik nicht ganz, die dahinter steckt. 
Einerseits möchtest Du einen naturnahen Teich und andererseits 
überlegst Du sogar ob Du die Tiere in einen See oder Bach aussetzt ? 

Da würde ich, ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, eher die natuerliche Natur mit heimischen Arten vorziehen als den natürlich künstlichen Gartenteich ohne Fische. Töten darfst Du die Tiere nicht, das verstösst gegen das Gesetz, 
aber halte doch einfach einen Raubfisch mit im Teich, dann regulierst Du den Bestand ein wenig... denn zugegeben, Goldfische vermehren sich wirklich recht stark.

Liebe Grüße
Wolf


----------



## Lorenz89 (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hi

entweder:
1.Fische verkaufen/abgeben (vielleicht im örtlichen Aquarienverein nachfragen ob jemand Futterfische braucht,die Fische in online Tauschbörsen,Foren oder ähnlichem anbieten)
2.Fische waidgerecht töten (eventuell kleinschneiden) und verfüttern
3.Fische lebend verfüttern (aber auch nur wenn es sie wirklich gefressen werden)


Auf keinen Fall aussetzen!
Klo runterspülen natürlich auch nicht!  :crazy


----------



## Stefan_375 (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo,

erstmal vorab: ich möchte da keine "Tierschutzdiskussion" lostreten. Und ich bin (weil meine Frau so viel Mitleid mit den Fischen hat) ja auch gewillt, sie während und nach der Teichsanierungsphase am Leben zu halten. Sonst hätte ich die Frage der "Evakuierung" doch gar nicht gestellt. Und "Klo runterspülen" war nun wirklich ironisch gemeint!



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du es schon mal bei den Fischhändlern der näheren Umgebung versucht? Oder andere Teichbesitzer?


Andere Teichbesitzer wollen die nicht, die haben selbst reichlich. Bei Händlern noch nicht versucht, bin ich aber skeptisch. Die bieten ja selbst Goldfische für 50 Cent an...



> Aber ne gezielte Verfütterung gesunder Tiere?
> Ich weiß nicht.....
> Da hätte ich als Ehefrau auch so meine Probleme mit.


Typisch Frau  OK, für die Bemerkung zahle ich 1 EUR in die "Chauvi-Kasse" (muss ich hier immer tun, wenn mir sowas rausrutscht). Andererseits: womit werden die Tiere im Zoo gefüttert. __ Schlangen u.v.a. Tiere nehmen halt mal nur Lebendfutter, dass extra für den Zweck gezüchtet wird. Und dass die gefüttert werden, wenn gerade keine (mitleidigen) Zoobesucher zugucken, heisst ja nicht, dass es nicht passiert bzw. passieren muss.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh die Logik nicht ganz, die dahinter steckt.
> Einerseits möchtest Du einen naturnahen Teich und andererseits
> überlegst Du sogar ob Du die Tiere in einen See oder Bach aussetzt ?
> (...)
> Töten darfst Du die Tiere nicht, das verstösst gegen das Gesetz


Das ist nicht meine Logik, sondern die meiner Frau :-/ Und selbstverständlich darf ich die Tiere töten, sofern es - wie Lorenz schrieb - waidgerecht erfolgt. Ich darf sie nicht grundlos töten und sie nicht quälen. Das wird aber beides nicht passieren. 

Abgesehen davon bin ich der Meinung, dass Mensch als Fleischfresser auch Tiere töten können sollte. Ich habe kein Problem damit, ein Schwein, dass ich ein Jahr lang liebevoll mit der Bürste gekrault habe, mit dem Bolzenschussgerät (ja, das war früher, weiss ich) zu töten. Ebenso Hühner, Karnickel, Fische, Gänse usw. Fleisch essen ohne Tiere töten geht nunmal nicht. Kein Rehrücken, ohne vorher ein Reh aus der Decke zu schlagen. Wer das nicht kann (oder nicht zumindet dabei zusehen kann), sollte konsequenterweise Vegetarier werden. Alles ander ist für mich als "Landei" verlogene Großstädter-Sentimentalität.

Aber darum ging's ja nicht. Auf die Frage des temporären Umsetzens hat bisher nur Karsten mir seinem link (Danke!) geantwortet. Wir haben hier wiegesagt so ca 50-100 kleinere Goldfische. Als temporäres Quartier stehen zur Verfügung: eine Regentonne, ca. 1 m hoch und mit 150 l Volumen. Oder so ein Kinder-Planschbecken, ca. 1,8 m Durchmesser bei 40 cm Höhe. Von Frostfreiheit gehe ich im März mal aus, Pumpe zur Sauerstoffanreicherung bei Bedarf ist vorhanden. Zu warm dürfte das Wasser in dieser Jahreszeit auch nicht werden (Standort ist ganztags beschattet). Aufenthaltsdauer so 1-2 Wochen.

Die Frage ist halt nach wie vor, ob das klappt. Wenn nicht - und die Fische dabei eingehen - wäre es wirklich Tierquälerei; und nur konsequent, das gar nicht erst zu versuchen. Aber nach Lektüre des von Armin verlinkten threads bin ich da recht optimistisch.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## wp-3d (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo Stefan

Das Kinderplantschbecken ist für eine Evakuierung ideal.
Dieses im Schatten, nur mit dem Teichwasser befüllen.
Danach die Fische einsetzen, zusätzlich alle Pflanzen die du behalten möchtest. 
Diese aber vorher im alten Teich unter Wasser von Schmutz und abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen befreien.
Wenn du eine gute Portion __ Hornkraut od. __ Wasserpest als Sauerstoffspender hast könntest du auf eine Belüftung verzichten.
Da das Füttern in diesem Fall eher schadet, würde ich in der Umbauzeit sehr wenig, besser nichts füttern.


----------



## Lorenz89 (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hi

1m hohe Regentonne mit 150l ??
Ist das eine Säule?   

Vom Volumen wird die schon ein bisschen mehr haben.Dann sollte man da schon einiges an Fisch unterbringen können!
Dann hast du ja noch das Planschbecken...



Ich würde mir da nicht sooo viele Gedanken machen.Es ist ja nur eine Übergangslösung! Nichts füttern und auch nichts reintun was Sauerstoff verbrauchen könnte.
Am besten irgendwas reintuen damit die Fische Schutz haben!  Keine starke Pumpe anschliesen,da das nur zu unnötigem Stress führt.Die Tonne würde ich möglichst in den Schatten stellen!


----------



## Stefan_375 (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo,



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kinderplantschbecken ist für eine Evakuierung ideal.
> (...)
> Da das Füttern in diesem Fall eher schadet, würde ich in der Umbauzeit sehr wenig, besser nichts füttern.


Danke! Wenn wir da noch ein paar Pflanzen einsetzen, die wir behalten wollen, erübrigt sich eine Fütterung wohl ohnehin (die Fische wurden hier nie gefüttert).

Einziges Problem könnte sein, dass dieses Kinder-Planschbecken eigentlich Hündchens Badewanne ist - und ab 10 °C Aussentemperatur muss er mehrmals täglich baden ;-) Aber eine Springbrunnenpumpe - auch, wenn für die Fische nicht erforderlich - sollte ihn davon abhalten, sowas mag er gar nicht.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo Stefan.

Meiner Meinung nach gehört auf das Hälterungsgefäß sowieso ein Netz.
Das hält nicht nur den Hund vom Baden ab, sondern auch die Fische vom Freitod. 

Allerdings versperrst Du damit auch den "natürlichen Feinden" wie Katze oder __ Reiher den Zugang.
In meinen Teichanfangszeiten hatte ich einen arg verletzten __ Goldfisch extra gesetzt (90l Maurerkübel) und behandelt... mit allem drum und dran. In der Nacht vor dem Zurücksetzen hat ihn sich der Reiher geholt. Ich war damals ziemlich sauer.  
Heute bin ich froh, wenn der __ Fischreiher mal vorbeischaut. 
Aber dieser Teich geht mich eh bald nichts mehr an.  




> Andererseits: womit werden die Tiere im Zoo gefüttert. __ Schlangen u.v.a. Tiere nehmen halt mal nur Lebendfutter, dass extra für den Zweck gezüchtet wird.


Das ist schon richtig so.... zumal es auch für Schlangen nicht wirklich toll ist, mit toten Futtertieren "gestopft" zu werden. 
Es ist eben wie oft im Leben - jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten. Zu gerne blendet man die weniger schöne aber aus, weil es sich so einfach leichter leben läßt......

Ich habe hunderte Nachwuchsgoldfische in den letzten Jahre abgefischt und bin sie alle losgeworden. 
Natürlich kann und will man dann nicht bei jedem einzelnen Fisch nachfragen, wo er letztendlich gelandet ist. 
Ich weiß nur eins - der nächste Teich wird anders gebaut und auch anders/gar nicht  besetzt.

Die Entscheidung Besatz ja/nein beschäfftigt mich immer wieder. 
Ich kann nicht ohne Fische - ich mag aber einfach nicht mehr diesen Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## Marlowe (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Oder sollten wir sie gleich in den nächsten Bach / See setzen oder der Katze verfüttern?

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan[/QUOTE]


Also wirklich, ich bin weder "Körnerfresser" noch "Amateurnaturschützer", aber 
bei dieser Themenwahl bleibt mir nur folgende Anmerkung:


----------



## Stefan_375 (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach gehört auf das Hälterungsgefäß sowieso ein Netz. Das hält nicht nur den Hund vom Baden ab, sondern auch die Fische vom Freitod.


Danke für den Tipp! Für Hündchen tut es wohl kein Netz, sondern eher massiver Volierendraht. Liegt hier aber auch noch reichlich rum. Das Netz würde Hündchen wohl kaum als Hindernis erkennen - und sich darin einwickeln wie ein Rollbraten  Das hat er schonmal geschafft, in einem Elektrozaun für die Schafe. Der ist halt nicht ganz so klug, wie er aussieht...



> Allerdings versperrst Du damit auch den "natürlichen Feinden" wie Katze oder __ Reiher den Zugang.


Hm... unsere Katze ist wasserscheu, die tut Fischen nichts. Und Reiher hatten wir an unserem Teich bisher auch nicht. Die __ fliegen hier zwar ständig rum, aber in wenigen hundert Metern Entfernung ist schließlich der große See (unser "Schwimmteich" - in Trinkwasserqualität), und in der anderen Richtung das Naturschutzgebiet der Kraniche. Auch da gibt es viel "Flachwasser", wo leicht fischen ist. 



> Die Entscheidung Besatz ja/nein beschäfftigt mich immer wieder.
> Ich kann nicht ohne Fische - ich mag aber einfach nicht mehr diesen Aufwand betreiben.


Ich habe nichts gegen Fische im Teich. Allerdings habe ich etwas gegen die Art Teich, wie sie hier der Vorbesitzer angelegt hat. Völlig überbesetzt mit Wasserpflanzen, eutrophiert, mit Faulschlamm drin, die Uferzone mit __ Schilf/Gras zugewachsen... Das wird nicht wieder passieren. Wenn die Goldfische in einem "mageren" Teich was zu fressen finden und überleben, soll's mir recht sein. Wenn nicht, haben sie halt Pech gehabt.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## naturteichtante (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Moin,

was soll bei dieser Einstellung überhaupt die Frage, ob die Fische in einer Tonne oder einem Planschbecken 2 Wochen überleben, wenn die Alternative Aussetzen, Klo runter spülen oder an Katze verfüttern lautet? 

Nicht fragen, sondern einfach machen. Wäre bei der Einstellung wohl die noch erträglichste Lösung für die Fische. Nen bischen Schwund hat man ja immer zum Frühjahr  

Goldfische sollen ja hart im nehmen sein. Manch einer schwimmt ja in so´nem Kugelglas. Da ist ne Tonne als "Zwischenlösung" das Paradies  

Notfalls hab ich auch noch Platz für ein Paar Fische im Teich. Bevor ich beim Fischhändler neue kaufe im Frühjahr, nehme ich gerne auch "Überschuß" auf, sofern die gesund sind ...

Meine Fresse, was haben es die ollen Karpfen doch gut in meinem Teich. Statt geangelt zu werden und auf dem Tisch zu landen, kommen die zur Raubtierfütterung gemächlich schmatzend an die Oberfläche ... die kann man mit den Händen fangen  

lg
tante


----------



## Marlowe (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Es lebe das Tier, es lebe die Einstellung zum Tier.....oder auch nicht!?

Muß das sein, das Fische "Pech gehabt" verhungern könnten?

Werden sie vom __ Reiher geholt, vom Virus befallen, vom __ Käfer angesaugt, dann ist das die Natur......
aber der Mensch hat da doch mehr zu bieten!


----------



## naturteichtante (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

hi marlowe,

das ist jetzt aber sehr philosphisch. wer redet denn davon, daß die fische verhungern? 

Den __ Fischreiher hat man doch eh immer als Teichbesitzer. Die Viecher sind ja nicht blöd. Man kann versuchen sie abzuschrecken, aber mehr ist nicht drin. Die schlagen gnadenlos zu. 

Das ist echtes Pech! 

Lg Tante


----------



## Marlowe (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Liebe Tante!

Die Sache mit dem Verhungern der Goldfische bezieht sich auf die Äußerung unseres Teichkollegen Stefan, der "Pech gehabt" schrieb...wenn die Tierchen denn nichts zu fressen fänden.

Natürlich kommt der __ Reiher zu jedem Teichbesitzer, ich stimme Dir zu.
Selbstverständlich stimme ich Dir zu, es gibt aber eine Ausnahme: 

Zu mir kommt der Reiher nicht. :beeten 
Als Abschreckung dient wohl ein Parkplatz des 
Nachbarhauses, auf dem ab und an einmal ein Kfz bewegt wird. Zudem streunt eine Katze herum, die gern auch mal eine Stippvisite auf unserem Grundstück macht. 
Wie es auch sei, bisher kam noch kein Reiher.

Man drücke mir die Daumen, dass mir Teichneuling der Besuch dieses Dino-Nachfahren erspart bleibt, denn in der Umgegend durfte ich -z.B. am Stadtpark-Teich oder an dem Fluß Maade- solche prachtvollen Tiere beobachten. Wenn er denn aber mal arrivieren sollte, so wird er nicht erschossen! 

Ehrlich: Ich mag unsere Flora und Fauna!

Liebe Tante, wir sollten zukünftig solche Diskussionen aber per PN führen, denn aus meiner Sicht haben die Beiträge von uns Zwei bei der Lösung von Stefans Problem wohl wenig Aussagekraft. Fällt mir gerade so mal auf!
Also, liebe Gartenteichfreunde::sorry


----------



## Stefan_375 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo,



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> dann ist das die Natur......
> aber der Mensch hat da doch mehr zu bieten!


Eigentlich wollte ich diese Diskussion nicht. Aber es war zu befürchten, dass sie auftritt. Egal. Daher meine 2 Cents dazu...

Als "studierter Naturschützer" (ich bin Landschaftsplaner von Beruf) hatte ich reichlich Gelegenheit, mich mit dieser Thematik vertraut zu machen. Und selbst, wenn ich die Welt mit "Grundsatzfragen" lieber verschone... z.B. mit dem Thema, dass 9 von 10 Menschen, die von "Natur" reden, nichtmal im Ansatz wissen, was das eigentlich ist. Und dass es "Natur" in Mitteleuropa seit vielen Jahrhunderten schon nicht mehr gibt. Und zum Glück gibt es die nicht mehr. Weil "Natur" (im Klimaxstadium der natürlichen Sukzession) in unseren Breitengraden hiesse: Laubwald, flächendeckend. Sonst nichts. Nix Artenvielfalt, nix abwechslungsreiche Landschaft. Erst die menschliche "Überformung" der Landschaft im Mittelalter durch Ackerbau usw. hat diese abschwechslungsreiche und heute ach so ökologisch und artenschutzmäßig wichtige Kulturlandschaft hervorgebracht. In der "Natur", wie sie natürlich in Mitteleuropa ohne menschlichen Einfluss aussähe, würdest du niemals leben wollen. Die wäre nämlich ganz traurig eintönig und artenarm. Und ohne Goldfische sowieso.

Was wir heutzutage und hierzulande als "Natur" bezeichnen, ist ein auf Inkompetenz und Sentimentalität beruhendes ideologisches Trugbild, das seine Wurzeln im Kaiserreich und - noch viel schlimmer - in der Blut-und-Boden-Ideologie des 3. Reiches hat. Musst du nicht glauben, ist aber so. Die Nazis waren vorbildliche Naturschützer. Wie Harald Schmidt mal ebenso böse wie treffend persifliert hat: es war damals nicht alles schlecht. Nur das mit den Autobahnen, das hätte echt nicht sein müssen :-/

Was der Mensch "mehr zu bieten" hat, das kannst du dir anschauen, wenn du dich über die heutigen Massenzuchten kundig machst. Ob bei Nutz- oder Haustieren. Für dein und mein Frühstücksei werden täglich zigtausend Eintagsküken, weil sie männlichen Geschlechtes sind, in 200 l Mülltonnen gestopft und dann vergast. Und zig Mio. Hühner zu Tode gequält. Und für einen Wellensittich aus holländischer Massenzucht, der im Großhandel 3 EUR kostet und es lebend bis in den deutschen Zooladen schafft, krepieren 2. Und deutsche Zoos produzieren zu deinem und meinem Vergnügen massenhaft Tiger- und Löwenbabies, weil die halt zahlende Kundschaft locken, solange sie so knuddelig niedlich sind. Später aber, wenn sie groß sind und nicht mehr auf die menschliche Tränendrüse drücken, werden sie zu Tausenden eingeschläfert und stückweise an ihre Artgenossen verfüttert, obwohl sie völlig gesund sind. Ist halt Überproduktion, die irgendwie verwertet werden muss.

Und angesichts dieser Realität (die man gerne nicht weiss und noch gerner nicht wissen will) willst du ernsthaft eine moralische Diskussion über ein paar Goldfische führen? Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht ernst nehmen.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Servus Stefan

Du hast sicher mit all dem Recht, aber ich glaube diese "Diskussion" führt nach Nirwana  . 

Das ist ein sehr "heikles" Thema. Siehe Walfang der J...ner  .

Suchen wir lieber Lösungen wie du deine Goldis an den Mann (Frau) bringst.

Es werden sich doch hier User finden die deinen Goldis ein glückliches Zuhause bieten können


----------



## Juleli (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

... Also für mein Frühstücksei flattern Nachbars Hühner den Autos aus dem Weg, wenn denn mal eines alle Jubeljahre vorbeifährt...

Aber ne Grundsatzdiskussion über die anderen Punkte möchte ich jetzt auch nicht führen.

Ansonsten wurde ja schon eine Übergangslösung mit dem Schwimmbecken gefunden und dem hoffentlich "Nicht-Rollbraten-Hund".


----------



## Digicat (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Servus Juleli



> Ansonsten wurde ja schon eine Übergangslösung mit dem Schwimmbecken gefunden und dem hoffentlich "Nicht-Rollbraten-Hund".


:sorry habe ich überlesen  



> Aber ne Grundsatzdiskussion über die anderen Punkte möchte ich jetzt auch nicht führen.


 Ein schönes SCHLUSSWORT  

Nicht das wir uns in die "Wolle" kriegen :friede


----------



## Marlowe (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Einen wunderbaren Guten Abend!

Lieber Stefan, ich bedanke mich für den in epischer Breite verfassten Text.
Obwohl da steht, dass Du diese Dikussion nicht "ernst" nimmst, hast Du Dir 
die Zeit für eine ausführliche Antwort genommen.

Das ist klasse! Dafür meinen Dank! 

Aber die von Dir erwähnte moralische Diskussion will ich ja nicht führen, ich erkenne den Grund für Deine Mutmaßung nicht. 

Auch nach Genuß Deines Textes bin ich als mutmaßlicher Angehöriger der "bildungsfernen Schicht" (dumme Menschen sind nach neuen Erkenntnissen der Politik ja nicht auf dieser Welt) nicht der Auffassung, dass die vom Menschen begangenen Fehler und das Unwissen über den Begriff "Natur" mich dazu bringen könnten, Goldfische ohne Not "Pech haben zu lassen" bei der Futtersuche, wenn ich doch Abhilfe schaffen kann.
Grund: Der Zusammenhang der von Dir aufgeführten Fehler in der Geschichte der Menschheit mit meinem persönlichen Handeln erschließt sich nicht.


Ist ja nicht so ganz falsch, was ich da schreibe. 

Der Inhalt Deines Textes läßt so sehr tief blicken!



Weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Deiner Teichgestaltung, lieber Kollege!


----------



## Stefan_375 (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo,



			
				Juleli schrieb:
			
		

> ... Also für mein Frühstücksei flattern Nachbars Hühner den Autos aus dem Weg, wenn denn mal eines alle Jubeljahre vorbeifährt...


So hätten wir das hier auch gerne. Allerdings mussten wir von der Hühnerhaltung absehen. Platz genug ist zwar da. Aber auch der Fuchs, der mittlerweile selbst auf dem Dorf siene Angst vor Menschen völlig verloren hat. Ich sehe den hier tagsüber locker über unseren Hof laufen. Der haut nciht mal ab, wenn er mich sieht. Und von Nachbarn weiss ist, dass der sogar tagsüber in die Gehege kommt. Und nicht nur auf die Hühnerwiese, sondern auch durch die kleine Klappe in den Stall, wo er unter den brütenden Hennen eon Masssaker anrichtet :-( 

Und weil uns für ein "Fuchs-sicheres" Gehege (mind. 2 m hoch eingezäunt), in dem die Hühner genug Auslauf haben, z.Z. das Geld fehlt, müssen es eben die "Bio-Eier" vom Plus tun :-/

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*



			
				Marlowe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zusammenhang der von Dir aufgeführten Fehler in der Geschichte der Menschheit mit meinem persönlichen Handeln erschließt sich nicht.
> (...)
> Das Denken ist zwar allen Menschen erlaubt,
> aber vielen bleibt es erspart!


Es gibt keine Fehler, sondern Entwicklungen. Wenn du dir das Denken ersparst, wirst du nie deine Position im Zuge der Entwicklungen (zeitlich, sachlich, emotional) erkennen und reflektieren können. Das muss auch niemand. Schließlich das Leben schon kompliziert genug-

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

@Stefan und Marlowe

ihr seid OFF-TOPIC. Bitte wieder zum Thema zurück.


----------



## naturteichtante (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Nu geht aber die Post was? 

Ein studierter Natürschützer ist der Stefan hinter diesen Zeilen. Hmmmmm, das was in den Jahrhunderten gewachsen ist nennt sich Kultur. Und die ist doch aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen enstanden. Da hat der Stefan abolut Recht - betriebswirtschaftlich betrachtet. Und erstmal die volkwirtschaftlichen Kosten die hinter diesem Menetekel stehen ...

Wird alles vom Steuerzahler bezahlt ... 

Hab ich doch ganz andere Probleme an meinem Teich, wie ich heute feststellen musste :-(

LG
Tante


----------



## Dr.J (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

@all
Bitte zurück zum Ursprungsthema!!! Ihr seid OFF_TOPIC!!!!


----------



## Stefan_375 (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*

Hallo,



			
				Dr. schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte zurück zum Ursprungsthema!!! Ihr seid OFF_TOPIC!!!!


Sorry, manchmal geht's mit mir durch ;-) 

Vielleicht zum Abschluss: Ob Natur oder nicht, wir werden so verfahren wie hier empfohlen: Fische und ein paar zu rettende Teichpflanzen temporär in den mit Teichwasser befüllten Kinder-Swimmingpool umsiedeln, bei Befarf zufüttern, darüber ein Gitter gegen Hund und Katze, darüber ein Netz für die Fische, die in's Trockene hüpfen wollen. Und vorher / parallel versuchen, durch Anzeige im Dorf, bei der Arbeit und im lokalen Kleinanzeigenblatt möglichst viele der Tiere abzugeben. Mal schauen, was dann noch übrig bleibt.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## wp-3d (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Goldfische "evakuieren" ?*



			
				Stefan_375 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Sorry, manchmal geht's mit mir durch ;-)
> ...



Hallo Stefan

 
Genau so würde ich es machen.
Denke an die schwarzen Bretter in Baumärkte und Gartencenter.


----------

